# Questions About Breeding



## wishmaker (May 10, 2011)

Hello, I have a few question about rbp breeding.

Two of my reds (about 2 years old) turned really dark (almost black) about 4-5 days ago. 
They are guarding the same spot in the tank, one of them barely eating and all of the sand is digged up.
I've actually saw these two, both digging several times in the last couple of days.

For about two days I've noticed another piranha (about 12-14 months old) hanging out with the other two at the
same spot. So far I haven't spotted any eggs...

I was wondering if the 2 bigger ones which are very dark and digging could be both males, and the other one
the female?

Should I do a water change with some colder water to get them going? At the moment the tank temperature is 
around 80.6 F (27 C).

Thanks for your time!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## wishmaker (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for your info Bruner247! I've followed your advice and did a couple of water changes. 
The 3 piranhas are still black, grouped and digging like hell, but so far I haven't noticed any eggs in the sand.

Aggression in the tank got higher as they've killed one of the smaller ones. I'll do some more water changes,
and hopefully will see some results. Will come back with updates soon.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

GL. Cold water might help to get them started although I don't think it matters.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You might not see any eggs. Eggs are sticky & 2-3 adult rbp could easily kick up a little sand & bury em. What you described I'd say they already spawned. After spawning the male with circle/fan the nest for several days.he might leave to eat a little but he'll head straight back.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

another 3some?







seems to be a trend now.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea i know ^^


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just need to get a geryi 3way going on!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just need to get a geryi 3way going on!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

soon i'll have a tank big enough for all 5, soon...unless you wanna drop a 180g off at my house


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I would primetime but your so damn far away. Why can't ya all live in the center like me. Everyone lives way out west, east coast or way up north.


----------

